#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Servidor de Filmes no seu Provedor

## AndrioPJ

Depois de uns 2 semanas estudando e 1 semana de pratica, lhes apresento o resultado final.

PS: Não sei sobre a parte burocrática, legislação referente a Filmes... isso deixo para os mais entendidos.
Aqui apenas compartilho um pouco do que aprendi, deixo meus 20 cents para quem quiser colocar a mão na massa.

*Caracteristicas Basicas*
- Na pagina inicial é mostrado os últimos filmes Adicionados
- Suporte a Categoria (gênero dos Filmes)
- Suporte a contador de visualização
- Suporte a Avaliação (Nota) do usuário.
- Suporte a Avaliação (Nota) do provedor.
- Widget (lado esquerdo) para mostrar os Filmes mais visualizados.
- Widget (lado esquerdo) para mostrar os Filmes com melhor avaliação.
- Suporte a pesquisa de Filmes
- Formulário de contato
- Suporte a Login e Gerenciamento de Usuários (perfeito para quem quer disponibilizar para um grupo de usuários [contratante ou não]... Filmes HD, lançamentos ou mesmo XXX...).
Por exemplo: Se o cliente não for usuário VIP e não ter feito o login, ele não vai conseguir assistir os Filmes HD ou lançamentos... quando ele for tentar entrar em algum filme VIP, será apresentado a tela abaixo. 
- Suporte a Comentários (Os usuários podem deixar seus comentarios nos Filmes)
*## Sistema*:
O Servidor de Filmes foi montado na plataforma Wordpress.
Porque escolhi o Wordpress para meus testes?
R: Por ser uma plataforma amplamente utilizada no mundo inteiro. Existem Diversos plugins e Temas que podem facilitar nosso trabalho.

Para isso, utilizei o Turnkey Wordpress.
Um S.O que já vem preparado e configurado para rodar o Wordpress.
Basicamente, você só precisa baixar, queimar a mídia e instalar... em 5 min seu Wordpress está pronto para o uso.
Você pode baixa-lo no seguinte link: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/wordpress

*##* *Temas e Plugins*:
Para deixar o servidor rodando da forma como foi apresentada, eu utilizei o Tema Boxoffice (http://www.fabthemes.com/boxoffice/)

Existe alguns outros temas semelhantes, tais como: Wptube, CovertVideoPress.

E os plugins:
- PJW Mime Config
- Fast Secure Contact Form
- User Access Manager
- WP-PageNavi
- WP-PostRatings
- WP-PostViews
- WP Login Box

Os plugins podem ser baixados diretamente pelo painel ou pelo seguinte link: http://wordpress.org/plugins/

*##* *Formato Vídeo*:
Se eu usava apenas o formato .webm... os Filmes não rodavam no I.E e em alguns outros dispositivos.
Se eu usava apenas o .mp4... os filmes não rodavam legal no Chrome e Mozilla.

Depois de alguns testes percebi que seria muito difícil usar apenas um formato de vídeo e ter uma grande compatibilidade.
Então, o jeito seria utilizar os dois formatos.

*##* *Codificação (Conversor)*:
Para converter os filmes para os formatos .webm e .mp4... eu estou utilizando o "Any Video Converter".
De todos que testei (Format Factory, Xilisoft, Adobe Media Encoder), esse (Any Video Convverter) foi o que mais gostei.

*##* *Código HMTL5
*Para mostrar o Filme, eu estou utilizando o seguinte codigo em HTML5:


```
<video controls preload="auto" width="640" height="480" poster="url-do-poster-do-filme">
  <source src="url-do-filme-webm" type='video/webm; codecs="vp8, vorbis"'>
  <source src="url-do-filme-mp4" type='video/mp4; codecs="avc1.42E01E, mp4a.40.2"'>
</video>
```

 
*##* *Hardware* *Necessário*:
- Qualquer micro com 512MB de memoria e 80Gb de HD consegue disponibilizar uns 100 Filmes (no minimo) e atender uns 50 clientes.
Aqui eu virtualizei o Sistema em um I5, 8Gb ram, 2T HD.

*##* *Desafios*
Meu objetivo aqui não é entregar mastigado... mas apenas demonstrar como ficou o Servidor de Filmes e mostrar as ferramentas que utilizaram para caminhar entre as pedras e colocar um Servidor desse para rodar.
Segue alguns desafios que terão que enfrentar sozinhos:
- Tradução do Wordpress
- Tradução do Tema e correção de alguns pequenos bugs do tema (paginação, rss, etc).
- Aumento do Limite de Upload do Sistema.
- Aumento do Limite de tamanho do Post.
- Aumento do HD do Sistema.
- Instalação e configuração dos Plugins.

*Algumas pessoas andaram entrando em contato comigo pelo site da Empresa em que trabalho, perguntando quanto eu cobraria para instalar e configurar um sistema desses...
Peço que entrem em contato comigo aqui no fórum, em particular (mensagem privada).*

----------


## AndrioPJ

Logo depois que abri esse tópico, implementei no site a função de "Filmes Relacionados".
O bacana dessa função é que ele da sugestões de filmes para os usuários, uma forma de mante-los mais tempo dentro do site.
Quanto mais tempo o usuario fica no site, menos Banda (link) do provedor é consumido.

Vejam como ficou:


usei o plugin: WordPress Related Posts

----------


## FMANDU

Sua ideia é estar agregando no provedor? Isso demandaria uma grande largura de banda, nao?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Sua ideia é estar agregando no provedor? Isso demandaria uma grande largura de banda, nao?


Se você implementar ele "dentro" da sua rede, você não precisa ter um Link monstruoso.
Ao contrario, ele vai ter ajudar a diminuir o consumo do link externo.
Pois os clientes não vão precisar sair para a Internet para ver os filmes, eles ficaram dentro da sua rede.

Por exemplo:
Se você tiver 300 clientes, e desses tiver 10 acessando o Servidor de Filmes, você vai estar economizando no minimo uns 5 megas.

----------


## jodrix

Parabéns amigo Andrio , assim que puder testo aqui e dou o feedback com a concorrencia aumentando vamos ter que implantar "Regalos" para manter nossos clientes.

----------


## philmaster

Amigo demais o post super interessante mesmo . vou montar um laboratorio aqui para testar muito obrigado pela contribuiçao ao forum

----------


## AndrioPJ

Acabei de teste um novo plugin de gerenciamento de usuário e pagina.
Antes, era possível criar apenas um grupo de usuário.
Ai quando adicionávamos um usuário, ele teria acesso as paginas previamente configuradas para esse grupo.

Agora é possível criar até 4 grupo de usuário diferente.
Por exemplo...:
Podemos criar um grupo de usuário que permite acesso aos filmes HD
um outro grupo de usuários para filmes Lançamentos.
Um outro grupo de usuários para Filmes XXX
E um Grupo de usuários para acesso Total

----------


## MorpheusX

Parabens...  :Big Grin:  
Gostei muito da ideia... Ta usando ele mais para o WEB... Mas pelo CODECs que você passou MP4 e WebM, acho que da para ver em uma TV com conexão a internet... em que testar...  :Smile:

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Parabens...  
> Gostei muito da ideia... Ta usando ele mais para o WEB... Mas pelo CODECs que você passou MP4 e WebM, acho que da para ver em uma TV com conexão a internet... em que testar...


Ainda não fiz esse teste com Smart TV, mas acredito que deva funcionar sim.
Em todos os principais navegadores (I.E, Chrome, Mozilla, Safari e Opera) funcionam perfeitamente.
Em iphone, ipad, e alguns tablets também funcionam perfeitamente.

Só não consegui fazer ele rodar em um tablet com android.
Em pesquisa na internet vi que o android tem um bug com relação a Streaming.
Mas ainda estou pesquisando para ver se consigo resolver.

----------


## MorpheusX

Sim, o ANDROID da umas travadas feias... em relação a isso... Mas estranho que era para ele ler WebM.. Ja e nativo no ANDROID... Tem algo errado ae... Resolução ou frames...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Sim, o ANDROID da umas travadas feias... em relação a isso... Mas estranho que era para ele ler WebM.. Ja e nativo no ANDROID... Tem algo errado ae... Resolução ou frames...


Então, conforme meu irmão (um monte de video rodava quando o tablet chegou, agora é um ou outro video que roda...)

ai, Pelo comentario dele eu fiquei em duvida se era o Tablet em si ou se é o sistema Android.
Baixei chrome no tablet e não rodou também.
Pesquisei na Internet e localizei um monte de relatos sobre vídeo não rodar no Android (inclusive na pagina de download do chrome para android tem uns comentários nesse sentido)

Mas enfim, sobre o código, ele é em html5.
O próprio código escolhe se vai enviar .mp4 ou .webm.

Vou tentar arrumar outro tablet com android para ver se roda.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Algumas pessoas andaram me perguntando porque estou usando 2 formato de vídeo (mp4 e webm) e se o fato de usar 2 formato não aumenta o uso do HD?

Para responder isso, peço que deem uma olhada nessa imagem:


Theora seria .ogg
H.264 seria .mp4
VP8 seria .webm

Se usarmos apenas um formato (mp4 ou webm) perdemos compatibilidade com vários navegadores.
Logo, estou usando 2 formato (mp4 e webm), assim tenho compatibilidade com todos os navegadores.

Com relação ao uso do HD.
cada filme vai possuir um tamanho médio de 300 a 450mb em cada formato.
logo, 1 Filme nos dois formato ocupa em media uns 600 a 900mb do HD.

Um HD de 1 Tb, que hoje custa uns R$ 250... voce consegue armazenar uns Mil filmes diferentes (já em ambos os formatos).
Aqui estou com quase 100 filmes e esta ocupando menos de 80Gb

----------


## actionnet

> Depois de uns 2 semanas estudando e 1 semana de pratica, lhes apresento o resultado final.
> 
> PS: Não sei sobre a parte burocrática, legislação referente a Filmes... isso deixo para os mais entendidos.
> Aqui apenas compartilho um pouco do que aprendi, deixo meus 20 cents para quem quiser colocar a mão na massa.
> 
> *## Demonstração Servidor de Filmes*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amigo eu tambem uso aqui so que com outro tema, teria a possibilidade de vc me add no skype para agente conversar segue: [email protected] ou HarlenSilveira.

Grato!

----------


## AndrioPJ

Atualizando:
Acabei de testar em um celular com Android, rodou de boa.
O problema aparentemente está no tablet com android que testei.

----------


## actionnet

Amigo tem como agente conversar pelo skype? me add aew!

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Amigo tem como agente conversar pelo skype? me add aew!


Nem estou mais entrando nos messengers.
Mas verei o que posso fazer.

----------


## xandinho

Boa tarde Andrio!
Tenho uma duvida e ficarei feliz se me ajudar!
Estou querendo subir arquivos de 3 Gb mais não consigo, ate 1 gb vai tranquilo.
Alterei o php.ini upload_max_filesize para 4096M, no navegador aparerece 4 Gb mais fica subindo e subindo e num da nenhum erro!
Agradeço se me tirar essa duvida.

Sem mais Alexandre Campos

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Boa tarde Andrio!
> Tenho uma duvida e ficarei feliz se me ajudar!
> Estou querendo subir arquivos de 3 Gb mais não consigo, ate 1 gb vai tranquilo.
> Alterei o php.ini upload_max_filesize para 4096M, no navegador aparerece 4 Gb mais fica subindo e subindo e num da nenhum erro!
> Agradeço se me tirar essa duvida.
> 
> Sem mais Alexandre Campos


Você está enviando arquivo por qual local?
pela biblioteca ou diretamente no post?

de qualquer forma, veja se aumentando o tamanho do "Maximum HTTP POST" size resolve o seu problema.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Com míseros 150 Filmes no site.
Com 1 semana de divulgação para os clientes...

E já começo a observar a economia.
Tem horas que chega a mais de 4 megas de trafego para o Servidor de Filmes.

----------


## xandinho

Estou enviando diretamento do post !
"Maximum HTTP POST" seria o ( post_max_size) se for isso tambem ja alterei!
Agora quando eu tento subir pela biblioteca da erro!
Obrigado pela atenção!
Realmente os meus clientes gostarão da novidade ta rodando perfeito, so estou som esse 
probleminha e não consegui fazer a opção no menu para classificar pelo ano do filme, mas o resto ta blz!
Boa noite!

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Estou enviando diretamento do post !
> "Maximum HTTP POST" seria o ( post_max_size) se for isso tambem ja alterei!
> Agora quando eu tento subir pela biblioteca da erro!
> Obrigado pela atenção!
> Realmente os meus clientes gostarão da novidade ta rodando perfeito, so estou som esse 
> probleminha e não consegui fazer a opção no menu para classificar pelo ano do filme, mas o resto ta blz!
> Boa noite!


Quando você sobe pela Biblioteca, qual o erro que dá...

Por acaso, você configurou o Mime nesse servidor para aceitar a extensão que você está enviando?

----------


## xandinho

Na verdade subir pela biblioteca seria pelo phpmyadmin?
Eu não sei se seria por ai agora em relação a configuração sim eu configurei pois so estou subindo filmes em .mp4 por enquanto!

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Na verdade subir pela biblioteca seria pelo phpmyadmin?
> Eu não sei se seria por ai agora em relação a configuração sim eu configurei pois so estou subindo filmes em .mp4 por enquanto!


Após fazer login no painel do Wordpress.
Mídia > Biblioteca

----------


## xandinho

Você está usando o uploader de múltiplos arquivos. Problemas? Tente usar o uploader do navegador


Tamanho máximo do arquivo: 4GB.

Na teoria daria para subir arquivos ate 4GB.

Da o seguinte erro:

O upload de “Skyfall.mp4” falhou devido a um erro
O arquivo ultrapassa o limite definido em upload_max_filesize no php.ini.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Você está usando o uploader de múltiplos arquivos. Problemas? Tente usar o uploader do navegador
> 
> 
> Tamanho máximo do arquivo: 4GB.
> 
> Na teoria daria para subir arquivos ate 4GB.
> 
> Da o seguinte erro:
> 
> ...


ai já está falando o erro.
tenta aumentar um pouco mais o upload_max_filesize no php.ini

----------


## xandinho

Eu ja alterei para 10Gb e não foi!
Sera que seria muito vc me enviar o seu php.ini para colocar no lugar do meu, ja que o seu funciona!
[email protected] ou [email protected]

E como faço para fazer a opção ano de lançamento dos filmes no menu funcionar não consegui.

Desde ja agradeço a atenção

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Eu ja alterei para 10Gb e não foi!
> Sera que seria muito vc me enviar o seu php.ini para colocar no lugar do meu, ja que o seu funciona!
> [email protected] ou [email protected]
> 
> E como faço para fazer a opção ano de lançamento dos filmes no menu funcionar não consegui.
> 
> Desde ja agradeço a atenção


Mestre

Eu não testei com arquivo tão grande, então não sei dizer se o meu está funcionando.
De qualquer forma, tenta colocar o valor 5120M no php.ini
Aumente o upload e o post

sobre o ano de lançamento... use a categorias.
e crie um menu baseado nessas categorias.

----------


## xandinho

Obrigado pela atenção!
Mas já fiz as alterações e não vai mesmo!
Mas pelo menos filmes com até 2 GB sobe tranquilo agora de 2,1 GB ja não sobe (kkkk), mas com 2 GB já esta ótimo!
Agora vou tentar fazer a função ano no menu.
obrigado e um ótimo fim de semana!
Sem mais
Alexandre Campos

----------


## drcfilho

amigo, vc teria como enviar mais informações, vc cobra quanto para montar isso, se possivel me mande email para [email protected]

----------


## JonasMT

Ja uso aqui no provedor a quase 1 ano, na mesma plataforma do topico e funciona muito bem.

Porem up 2 forma de video demanda muito HD, entao uso apenas webm e explico para o cliente que roda somente no chrome e cabo hehe.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ja uso aqui no provedor a quase 1 ano, na mesma plataforma do topico e funciona muito bem.
> 
> Porem up 2 forma de video demanda muito HD, entao uso apenas webm e explico para o cliente que roda somente no chrome e cabo hehe.


HD de 1 Tera custa uns R$ 250~300 atualmente.

A maioria das placa mae estão vindo com suporte de 2 a 4 sata.

2 HD de 1 Tera te permite ter uns 2500 (2 mil e quinhentos) Filmes em ambas as extensões (ou 5 mil em 1 unica extensão).
É filme pra mais de metro.

E como WEBM não roda em Tablets, Ipad, Iphone, etc...
Eu preferi ter em ambas as extensões e manter uma compatibilidade maior.

----------


## JonasMT

> HD de 1 Tera custa uns R$ 250~300 atualmente.
> 
> A maioria das placa mae estão vindo com suporte de 2 a 4 sata.
> 
> 2 HD de 1 Tera te permite ter uns 2500 (2 mil e quinhentos) Filmes em ambas as extensões (ou 5 mil em 1 unica extensão).
> É filme pra mais de metro.
> 
> E como WEBM não roda em Tablets, Ipad, Iphone, etc...
> Eu preferi ter em ambas as extensões e manter uma compatibilidade maior.


Nisso vc tem razao, atualmente tenho um hd de 500gb c/ 793 filmes todos em webm rodando na mesma maquina que mk-auth.

Proc amd x2 240 c/ 8gb de ram e satas de sobra hehe.

A maior vantagem que vi no mp4 é que leva menos tempo para converter se comparado ao webm, uso o any video

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Nisso vc tem razao, atualmente tenho um hd de 500gb c/ 793 filmes todos em webm rodando na mesma maquina que mk-auth.
> 
> Proc amd x2 240 c/ 8gb de ram e satas de sobra hehe.
> 
> A maior vantagem que vi no mp4 é que leva menos tempo para converter se comparado ao webm, uso o any video


Não somente o menor tempo, mas também pelo fato dos ipad, tablets, iphone serem compatíveis somente com o mp4.
E como sabemos, ta virando febre isso.

----------


## xandinho

Eu só utilizo .mp4 e vai de boa em smarts Tv, ipad, e no chrome!
E os clientes estão gostando muito!
Uma pergunta, queria saber se o mascaraajp ou o jonasMTgostaria de vender seus filmes já
baixados por saberem que da bastante trabalho?
Obrigado desde ja!

----------


## JonasMT

> Eu só utilizo .mp4 e vai de boa em smarts Tv, ipad, e no chrome!
> E os clientes estão gostando muito!
> Uma pergunta, queria saber se o mascaraajp ou o jonasMTgostaria de vender seus filmes já
> baixados por saberem que da bastante trabalho?
> Obrigado desde ja!


Xandinho, qual codec vc uso nesse .mp4 pois nao consegui de forma alguma fazer ele rodar bem no chrome.

Quantos as filmes nem cobro nada, criar um servidor ftp para lhe passar eles seria complicado pois meu link dedicado da Boi é um lixo

----------


## xandinho

Me mande um e-mail para conversarmos!
[email protected] ou [email protected].
Sem mais Alexandre Campos

----------


## rodrigofonseca

> Xandinho, qual codec vc uso nesse .mp4 pois nao consegui de forma alguma fazer ele rodar bem no chrome.
> 
> Quantos as filmes nem cobro nada, criar um servidor ftp para lhe passar eles seria complicado pois meu link dedicado da Boi é um lixo



JonasMT tambem tenho um server desse rodando e só uso mP4. Dica bacana pra fazer rodar no Chrome, Mozila, Opera e ate na merd** do IE9 ou acima, quando for codificar em mp4 tem umas opções no codec que são "Profile" e "Level". Coloque em PROFILE=High e LEVEL=3.0 e pronto. seus videos vão rodar nesses navegadores em Android tambem roda, só não testei em Ipad, iphone pois não tenho rsrs.
Na porcaria do IE 8 ou abaixo não roda mp4 de jeito nehum

----------


## AndrioPJ

> JonasMT tambem tenho um server desse rodando e só uso mP4. Dica bacana pra fazer rodar no Chrome, Mozila, Opera e ate na merd** do IE9 ou acima, quando for codificar em mp4 tem umas opções no codec que são "Profile" e "Level". Coloque em PROFILE=High e LEVEL=3.0 e pronto. seus videos vão rodar nesses navegadores em Android tambem roda, só não testei em Ipad, iphone pois não tenho rsrs.
> Na porcaria do IE 8 ou abaixo não roda mp4 de jeito nehum


Qual conversor você usa?

com relação ao .mp4.
aqui roda no chrome ou mozilla, mas.... fica travando (carrega um pouco, trava, carrega um pouco, trava), só fica de boa se estiver com velocidade full ou acima de 1.5 mega.
Já em webm, com 600k roda de boa.




> Xandinho, qual codec vc uso nesse .mp4 pois nao consegui de forma alguma fazer ele rodar bem no chrome.
> 
> Quantos as filmes nem cobro nada, criar um servidor ftp para lhe passar eles seria complicado pois meu link dedicado da Boi é um lixo


Jonas e demais,

Como estamos falando de Servidor de Filmes, cabe a cada um correr atras das licenças dos mesmos.
Contudo, aqui no fórum Quando nos referimos ao Filmes, acabamos não estamos citando as fontes.

Vou pedir um pouco de atenção nesse quesito.
O fórum é contra a violação de direitos autorais, contra violação de Licenças (pirataria, crack), etc... logo, terei que apagar qualquer post que vá contra essa regra.
Caso forem tratar algo nesse sentido, que tratem em off (por telefone, email, etc...)

Obrigado pela compreensão.

----------


## rodrigofonseca

[QUOTE=mascaraapj;679057]Qual conversor você usa?

com relação ao .mp4.
aqui roda no chrome ou mozilla, mas.... fica travando (carrega um pouco, trava, carrega um pouco, trava), só fica de boa se estiver com velocidade full ou acima de 1.5 mega.
Já em webm, com 600k roda de boa.


Andrio uso o Handbrake ou o MediaCoder. A questão das travadas é com relação ao bitrate que está usando. Se vc colocar por exemplo o bitrate de video em 536kbps e o bitrate de audio em 64kbps voce terá um arquivo de video que rodará em um plano de 600k (no limite). 
Testei diversas vezes codificações em webm e mp4 e achei o mp4 superior apesar do tamanho do webm ser ligeiramente menor.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Postado originalmente por mascaraapj
> 
> 
> Qual conversor você usa?
> 
> com relação ao .mp4.
> aqui roda no chrome ou mozilla, mas.... fica travando (carrega um pouco, trava, carrega um pouco, trava), só fica de boa se estiver com velocidade full ou acima de 1.5 mega.
> Já em webm, com 600k roda de boa.
> 
> ...


Sobre o bittrate... eu sei disso.
Aqui o bitrate final (video+audio) fica em 545 kbps.
A diferença entre rodar .mp4 e webm no mozilla ou chrome é gritante.
com webm, o navegador respeita mais o bitrate e não trava.

Mas já falando sobre bitrate.
Qual a configuração de conversão que você tem usado?
Resolução (Tamanho vídeo), bitrate vídeo, áudio?

----------


## rodrigofonseca

Vou dar uma ajudinha pra quem quer codificar em MP4 e ficar muito bom.

Usando o Handbrake mais todos fazem a mesma coisa pois o encoders (que faz o trabalho pesado) normalmente é o ffmpeg ou mencoder. Esses programas são apenas frontend ou GUIs.

MP4, WEBM, OGV na verdade são apenas containers ou seja ele "junta" os fluxos de video x264 e audio AAC ou MP3 em um arquivo de vídeo.


Usando o Handbrake marque conforme a imagem acima, alterando o Avg Bitrate(kbps) conforme a qualidade e velocidade de planos que vc quer oferecer. A função 2-PassEnconding e Turbo first pass dobra o tempo de codificação mais melhora bem a qualidade.
Exemplo: Irá fornecer video para clientes com plano 600Kbps, lembre-se de que a soma dos bitrates de video e audio não podem passar de 600kbps senão o video irá travar. Nos testes que realizei, lembrando isso é minha opinião, deixei uma folga de 10 a 15%, então o video fica com 560kbps final. 
Se for oferecer para clientes com Planos de 1mb ou acima aumente o bitrate. Videos com bitrates acima de 1000kbps ficam excelentes.
IMPORTANTE: o H.264 Level deve ser 3.0 ou abaixo para manter compatibilidade com varios navegadores e smartphones.



Na configuração do Audio o melhor codec é o AAC. Alguns sites especializados afirmam que um MP3 com 128kbps tem a mesma qualidade do audio original pois o ouvido humano não consegue perceber a diferença. Há comparações de que um AAC de 96kbps tenha a mesma qualidade de um MP3 de 128kbps. Fiz testes com 80 e 64kbps e eles perdem um pouco de qualidade mais se o cliente for usar caixas de som de computador dessas simples não faz diferença nenhuma.

Bom essa é minha contribuição se for util de uma estrelinha

----------


## AndrioPJ

Aqui eu uso o Any Video Converter Ultimate.

Além da configuração avançada (como aumento do volume do audio, ajuste do video [redimensionamento], etc)... a configuração básica que uso para deixar o filme .mp4 em na resolução 480p (640x480) é essa:


Para .webm é basicamente a mesma coisa.
A unica diferença está no codec do áudio que é vorbis.

Estava pensando em diminuir a taxa de transferência do áudio e aumentar a do vídeo.
Mas notei que quando se diminuía o áudio, o tamanho do vídeo ficava maior.

----------


## rodrigofonseca

Quando codifica com o Any Video Converter Ultimate em mp4 puro da umas travadas mesmo pois esse arquivo não é otimizado para streaming. Por isso que no handbrake uso uma opção lá em cima que chama Web optimized.

no Any Video Converter Ultimate tem uma codificação mp4 HTML5 que funciona bacana.

----------


## rodrigofonseca

Com relação ao áudio diminuiria de 128kbps para 64kbps e aumentaria no video esses 64kbps, vai fazer uma diferença em qualidade e em numero de passes (pass) coloca 2 pass pois melhora a qualidade bastante apesar de demorar mais.

Na velocidade de projeção ou em algunas softwares chama-se framerates deixa sempre em original senão pode dar problema de sincronia de audio.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Quando codifica com o Any Video Converter Ultimate em mp4 puro da umas travadas mesmo pois esse arquivo não é otimizado para streaming. Por isso que no handbrake uso uma opção lá em cima que chama Web optimized.
> 
> no Any Video Converter Ultimate tem uma codificação mp4 HTML5 que funciona bacana.





> Com relação ao áudio diminuiria de 128kbps para 64kbps e aumentaria no video esses 64kbps, vai fazer uma diferença em qualidade e em numero de passes (pass) coloca 2 pass pois melhora a qualidade bastante apesar de demorar mais.
> 
> Na velocidade de projeção ou em algunas softwares chama-se framerates deixa sempre em original senão pode dar problema de sincronia de audio.


Sim, eu uso o mp4 html5 e acontece de dar umas travadas em alguns navegadores.
ja com webm roda de boa.
de qualquer forma, o próprio html5 cuida de enviar o vídeo compatível, assim tem funcionado de boa, sem travaremos.
Em todo caso, vou testar esse outro conversor.

com relação ao áudio,
diminuir tanto assim nao vai ficar ruim o áudio?
vou fazer uns testes aqui...

----------


## rodrigofonseca

Bom, realmente o audio em 64k não fica excelente mais video em 410k muito menos rsrs

----------


## rodrigofonseca

Andrio porque vc não codifica com uma qualidade melhor e aqueles clientes com planos mais baixos vc não cria uma regra tipo de cache full e passa uma banda maior pra eles?

----------


## JonasMT

> JonasMT tambem tenho um server desse rodando e só uso mP4. Dica bacana pra fazer rodar no Chrome, Mozila, Opera e ate na merd** do IE9 ou acima, quando for codificar em mp4 tem umas opções no codec que são "Profile" e "Level". Coloque em PROFILE=High e LEVEL=3.0 e pronto. seus videos vão rodar nesses navegadores em Android tambem roda, só não testei em Ipad, iphone pois não tenho rsrs.
> Na porcaria do IE 8 ou abaixo não roda mp4 de jeito nehum


Poderia me passar o programa que esta usando para converter?

*mascaraapj*sei das regras do forum, justamente por isso nao site fontes,licensas e afins  :Wink: 

Para nao disvirtuar o topico

edit: Aqui cheguei a testar o audio em 64k mais a qualidade ficava terrivil, taxa de transferencia uso em 768

Tbm uso o any para converter e mp4 nao roda em nenhum navegador de forma alguma, estou começando a achar que é tema que uso que nao aceita o bendito

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom, realmente o audio em 64k não fica excelente mais video em 410k muito menos rsrs


os videos estão em 480p, otimizados para uma velocidade de 600kbps.

Essa foi a configuração minima que encontrei para atender clientes com velocidade minima de 600k, ter o menor arquivo e ainda manter o vídeo com boa qualidade.

somando ao áudio, o bitrate final fica em media em torno de 540kbps.
Menos que isso a qualidade fica péssima.

De qualquer forma, estarei fazendo uma área exclusiva para assinantes, onde será possível ver os filmes em HD 720p, otimizados para uma velocidade de 1500 kbps

Sobre o CacheFull, não o vejo com bons olhos.
Visto que qualquer outra regra de Banda sobrepõem o controle de banda do cliente.
Em outras palavras, se o cliente tem 600k, e criamos um Cache full de 1mb.
é o mesmo que o cliente ter 1600k (1mb do cache full + 600k dele).
Não demora muito para o AP abrir o bico.




> Poderia me passar o programa que esta usando para converter?
> 
> *mascaraapj*sei das regras do forum, justamente por isso nao site fontes,licensas e afins 
> 
> Para nao disvirtuar o topico
> 
> edit: Aqui cheguei a testar o audio em 64k mais a qualidade ficava terrivil, taxa de transferencia uso em 768
> 
> Tbm uso o any para converter e mp4 nao roda em nenhum navegador de forma alguma, estou começando a achar que é tema que uso que nao aceita o bendito


eu uso o any video converter ultimate.

sobre o mp4, não é problema de tema não.. pois já rodei ele em um html puro e apresentou os mesmos sintomas.

----------


## JonasMT

*mascaraapj* Aqui uso uma marcaçao para cache e outra para o media center por faixa de ip, E ja vou adiantar que filmes em 720p pelo que eu testei aqui precisa muito mais que 2mbps pra rodar liso.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> *mascaraapj* Aqui uso uma marcaçao para cache e outra para o media center por faixa de ip, E ja vou adiantar que filmes em 720p pelo que eu testei aqui precisa muito mais que 2mbps pra rodar liso.


Qual bitrate que você usou nos filmes 720p?

Lembrando que a resolução dos vídeo para:
480p = 640x480 para proporção 4:3 de tela ou 852x480 para proporção 16:9
720p= 1280X720

Aqui tenho usado as configurações acima apresentadas para deixar os filmes em 480p, otimizados para uma velocidade minima de 600 kbps

----------


## JonasMT

Ja faz alguns meses que testei, nao lembro ao certo agora. 

Mas estou convertendo um conforme a screen a baixo para teste



Edit: Achei um video no media:
980mb 41min
1280x720
audio em 160
bitrat 1250
Liberei 2mb e trava a todo instante

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ja faz alguns meses que testei, nao lembro ao certo agora. 
> 
> Mas estou convertendo um conforme a screen a baixo para teste
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Achei um video no media:
> 980mb 41min
> 1280x720
> ...


é mp4 ou webm?
aqui em mp4 trava a todo instante, já webm roda de boa.

PS: referente a imagem que postou, a velocidade de projeção é 25 mesmo?
mantenha a mesma velocidade de projeção do vídeo original, assim não temos surpresas com vídeo fora de sincronia.

----------


## rodrigofonseca

> Poderia me passar o programa que esta usando para converter?
> 
> *mascaraapj*sei das regras do forum, justamente por isso nao site fontes,licensas e afins 
> 
> Para nao disvirtuar o topico
> 
> edit: Aqui cheguei a testar o audio em 64k mais a qualidade ficava terrivil, taxa de transferencia uso em 768
> 
> Tbm uso o any para converter e mp4 nao roda em nenhum navegador de forma alguma, estou começando a achar que é tema que uso que nao aceita o bendito


Uso Handbrake, Any e estou testando o Media Coder - esse ultimo em 3 passadas fica muito bom mais demora d+

Edit

No Any tem que usar MP4 HTML5 pois é especial para streaming de video

----------


## JonasMT

> é mp4 ou webm?
> aqui em mp4 trava a todo instante, já webm roda de boa.
> 
> PS: referente a imagem que postou, a velocidade de projeção é 25 mesmo?
> mantenha a mesma velocidade de projeção do vídeo original, assim não temos surpresas com vídeo fora de sincronia.


Tem razao era tarde e com sono esqueci de baixar para 24, na configuraçao acima filme de 5.6gb fico com pouco mais de 800mb e rodando perfeito com 1.5mbps sem qualquer tipo de travada formato webm.

Rodrigo, mesmo usando no any html5 mp4 nao vai legal como webm.

----------


## rodrigofonseca

> Tem razao era tarde e com sono esqueci de baixar para 24, na configuraçao acima filme de 5.6gb fico com pouco mais de 800mb e rodando perfeito com 1.5mbps sem qualquer tipo de travada formato webm.
> 
> Rodrigo, mesmo usando no any html5 mp4 nao vai legal como webm.


Testa com o Handbrake não esquece de marcar Web optimezed

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Tem razao era tarde e com sono esqueci de baixar para 24, na configuraçao acima filme de 5.6gb fico com pouco mais de 800mb e rodando perfeito com 1.5mbps sem qualquer tipo de travada formato webm.
> 
> Rodrigo, *mesmo usando no any html5 mp4 nao vai legal como webm*.


Não vai legal como .webm ou .mp4?

----------


## JonasMT

> Não vai legal como .webm ou .mp4?


Usando mp4, demora pra iniciar, trava mais que o webm mesmo usando uma configuraçao inferior.

Rodrigo ja usei o hand e tbm nao aprovei, creio que vou continuar no webm apenas mesmo

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Usando mp4, demora pra iniciar, trava mais que o webm mesmo usando uma configuraçao inferior.
> 
> Rodrigo ja usei o hand e tbm nao aprovei, creio que vou continuar no webm apenas mesmo


De fato, o mp4 não roda legal no chrome, mozilla, entre outros...
Contudo, trabalhar somente com webm não acho bacana.
Visto que atualmente está virando febre os ipad, tablets, iphone e afins... e esses só rodam mp4.

Se levar em consideração que um HD de 1 Tera custa uns R$ 300,00... e em cada HD desses cabe mais de 1 mil Video (em ambos os formatos).
Não vejo porque não trabalhar com os 2 formatos.

Converte nos dois formatos e deixa que o HTML5 escolha qual o melhor formato para entregar para o cliente.

----------


## marcioelias

Saindo um pouco da linha tecnica, onde vcs estao comprando filmes para serem exibidos por meio deste servidor?

Me interessei pela ideia, mais pelo que vi, minha maior dificuldade inicial seria encontrar conteudo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Saindo um pouco da linha tecnica, onde vcs estao comprando filmes para serem exibidos por meio deste servidor?
> 
> Me interessei pela ideia, mais pelo que vi, minha maior dificuldade inicial seria encontrar conteudo.


Ta ai amigo.

----------


## MorpheusX

Tem uma pagina nessa pagina que mostra como faz para MP4... Uma coisa eu sei, que o MP4 que esse cara ensina a fazer, e o melhor que eu ja vi, roda igual ao WEBM e funciona em qualquer DLNA!!! Pode testar!!! OBS: Olha que os arquivos dele de 1080p que era para chegar a uns 6gigas... Não chega nem a 2...

[URL Removida - Contra as Regras do Portal]

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Tem uma pagina nessa pagina que mostra como faz para MP4... Uma coisa eu sei, que o MP4 que esse cara ensina a fazer, e o melhor que eu ja vi, roda igual ao WEBM e funciona em qualquer DLNA!!! Pode testar!!! OBS: Olha que os arquivos dele de 1080p que era para chegar a uns 6gigas... Não chega nem a 2...
> 
> [URL Removida - Contra as Regras do Portal]


Morpheus, tive que editar a URL que postou.
Além de ser uma URL que mostra uma categoria especifica de posts (ou seja, não mostra como fazer a conversão)... Ainda tem o fato de ser de um site que compartilha Filmes (leia-se pirata).
Peço que me entenda.

Se possível, poderia copiar e colar o post que fala sobre a conversão.

----------


## maykflay

gostaria de fazer um serve desse mais estou apanhando como fasso já estalei o turnkey-wordpress-12.1-squeeze-amd64 e só

- - - Atualizado - - -

faz um video das configurações inicias como colocar plugins e temas

----------


## merckeu

bom dia eu to usando videos.flv com um player.swf os videos grandes carregam uns vintes minutos e da barra carregada. alguem poderia dar uma ajuda ai.

----------


## merckeu

boa tarde meus filmes que tem mais de 100 minutos carregao uns vinte minutos e da carregado nao carrega mais dai alguem ajuda completando minha pergunta acima.

----------


## AndrioPJ

REMOVIDO [fora do assunto do tópico].




> boa tarde meus filmes que tem mais de 100 minutos carregao uns vinte minutos e da carregado nao carrega mais dai alguem ajuda completando minha pergunta acima.


Amigo, verifica como está sua conexão com o servidor.
Sem perdas?
Enquanto estiver assistindo um filme, inicie um teste de ping...

----------


## merckeu

Boa noite eu to usando o xampp no xp como servidor e filmes e series menor q esse tempo roda blz. filmes com mais de 100 minutos começa carregando e quando da uns vinte minutos de videos carregado a barra corre marcando que ja carrego tudo eu to usando um player.swf e videos.flv as series e desenhos tao show so isso mesmo a nao to conseguindo colocar plugns de visualização tem como da um dica ai desde ja agradeço.

----------


## juliusarraes

Ola pessoal, montei certinho, o server consegue ate um codec para traduzir a pagina, ficou bom, faço os ups dos videos em mp4, porem não consigo dar o play pelo site, sempre da essa mensagem "_[ERROR: No URL was passed to the generic video BBCode]" alguem sabe me dizer aonde tou errando?_

----------


## nettoballa

ola pessoal,como é que devo proceder para controlar a taxa de transferencia de cada cliente que acessar devo fazer pelo mikrotik mesmo ?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Boa noite eu to usando o xampp no xp como servidor e filmes e series menor q esse tempo roda blz. filmes com mais de 100 minutos começa carregando e quando da uns vinte minutos de videos carregado a barra corre marcando que ja carrego tudo eu to usando um player.swf e videos.flv as series e desenhos tao show so isso mesmo a nao to conseguindo colocar plugns de visualização tem como da um dica ai desde ja agradeço.


Não conheco esse xampp, ai fica dificil te ajudar.
Desculpa...




> Ola pessoal, montei certinho, o server consegue ate um codec para traduzir a pagina, ficou bom, faço os ups dos videos em mp4, porem não consigo dar o play pelo site, sempre da essa mensagem "_[ERROR: No URL was passed to the generic video BBCode]" alguem sabe me dizer aonde tou errando?_


Poste aqui o código do vídeo que está colocando?




> ola pessoal,como é que devo proceder para controlar a taxa de transferencia de cada cliente que acessar devo fazer pelo mikrotik mesmo ?


Usa o mikrotik para fazer isso.
cria um pcq.

----------


## merckeu

boa tarde nao to conseguindo fazer com que o servidor mande email pros clientes ja testei varios plugins. tem alguns que funcione em servidor windows wordpress servidor local.

----------


## cesarmimas

Presciso urgente de ajuda ja coloquei ele pra funcionar mais nao consigo colocar no mikrotik para funcionar para geral..

----------


## AndrioPJ

> boa tarde nao to conseguindo fazer com que o servidor mande email pros clientes ja testei varios plugins. tem alguns que funcione em servidor windows wordpress servidor local.


Desconheço o funcionamento dele em windows.
desculpa, mas não posso ajudar nisso.
Quem sabe outra pessoa...




> Presciso urgente de ajuda ja coloquei ele pra funcionar mais nao consigo colocar no mikrotik para funcionar para geral..


Coloque na mesma faixa de IP da sua rede.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Fiz algumas modificações no template Boxoffice, instalei alguns plugins, corrigi algumas incompatibilidade, e eis como ficou:

     

Nesse tópico não entrei no mérito de legalidade dos Filmes ou não.
Meu intuito foi apenas indicar ferramentas Opensource que podem ser usadas para montar um Servidor de Mídia. Qualquer um pode faze-lo, desde que tenha conhecimentos para isso.

Mas como alguns andaram me perguntando quanto a legalidade, vamos lá:
# Anatel - Permite VOD (Video sob demanda), OK
# Sistema - É construído com base em ferramentas Opensource, OK.
# Direitos Autorais - Cabe a cada um buscar como conseguir os Filmes legalmente ou não, tem um usuário aqui no fórum que indicou o caminho entre as pedras.

----------


## lenimax

Amigao tenho interesse, como faço pra enviar mensagem privada aqui?

----------


## cesarmimas

ola amigo como fazemos para voce fazer um pra mim entrar em contato comigo [email protected]

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Amigao tenho interesse, como faço pra enviar mensagem privada aqui?


Clica em cima do nome/nick da pessoa, vai aparecer a opção: enviar mensagem privada.




> ola amigo como fazemos para voce fazer um pra mim entrar em contato comigo [email protected]


ok, estarei te enviando email.

----------


## flacknet

Alguém tem a regra do mikrotik, para passar full para o servidor de filmes?

----------


## henrique12220202

amigo nao consigo falar com vc em particular, poderia m mandar um email
tenho interesse em conhecer a locadora virtual..

- - - Atualizado - - -

esqueci desculp meu email [email protected]

----------


## BillGates

Parabéns pelo post, através dele estou com meu servidor de filmes rodando perfeitamente...

Só que me deparei com o seguinte detalhe...


Como faço para adicionar mais HDs ao sistema? Pois tenho um HD de 160GB que coloquei no inicio só para ver como as coisas iriam fluir e hoje o mesmo já esta lotado e tenho mais conteúdo para upar.


Obrigado!!

----------


## BillGates

*Resolvido* através deste link:


http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-novo-HD

----------


## renantrix

Olá pessoal montei um servidor de filmes aqui porem estou com um problema pra assistir um filme sem interrupções eu uso quase 12 megas de down. gostaria de saber de que forma eu consigo implementar aquela ferramenta que youtube tem de mudar a resolução do filme tipo de HD pra 320p e tals...
desde já agradeço a atenção de vcs.

----------


## jmathayde

Editei cosnegui fazer o que estava errado , mais agora queria saber dos colegas qual melhor configuração para converter , estou usando o any , sendo que usei taxa de 768 para video e 128 para audio , ficou ruin em internet de 1Mb , qual melhor para rodar frouxo na internet de 1Mb ?

----------


## ricromero

Alguém já disponibilizou filmes no seu provedor?

É necessário mesmo somente o CNAE de "locadora" ?

----------


## AndrioPJ

http://177.67.208.18:8803

----------


## ricromero

Me desculpe se não entendi ( honestamente nem sei se a resposta foi para mim ).




> http://177.67.208.18:8803


Esse já é seu "servidor de filmes" para seus clientes?

Colocastes o CNAE de "locadora de filmes" e tá tudo ok?

--

Não precisa responder sobre o CNAE, olhando seu CNPJ não consta nada de locadora de filmes.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Me desculpe se não entendi ( honestamente nem sei se a resposta foi para mim ).
> 
> 
> 
> Esse já é seu "servidor de filmes" para seus clientes?
> 
> Colocastes o CNAE de "locadora de filmes" e tá tudo ok?
> 
> --
> ...


não, não é meu não.
é um que fiz para um cliente.

eu monto todo o sistema, configuro e ensino a usar.
os videos, musicas... o que for... fica por conta do cliente.

----------


## AndrioPJ

haaaa esse link é apenas de um dos clientes que montei.
o filme nao vai rodar, pois fica restrito a rede interna do provedor do cliente.

----------


## ricromero

> não, não é meu não.
> é um que fiz para um cliente.
> 
> eu monto todo o sistema, configuro e ensino a usar.
> os videos, musicas... o que for... fica por conta do cliente.





> haaaa esse link é apenas de um dos clientes que montei.
> o filme nao vai rodar, pois fica restrito a rede interna do provedor do cliente.



Parabéns, ficou bem legal.

É com o wordpress né?

----------


## ricromero

Fiz a conversão de um vídeo com o Any Video Converter Ultimate (*.webm) e ele automáticamente abriu uma página no browser porém ele permite download do vídeo.

*Tem como não permitir* esse tipo de download?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Parabéns, ficou bem legal.
> 
> É com o wordpress né?


Sim, é com a plataforma OpenSource Wordpress.
A principal diferença está no template que comprei, traduzi e fiz umas adaptações (melhoras), e alguns plugins de controle de usuario (permite login e filme por perfil), e visitantes online




> Fiz a conversão de um vídeo com o Any Video Converter Ultimate (*.webm) e ele automáticamente abriu uma página no browser porém ele permite download do vídeo.
> 
> *Tem como não permitir* esse tipo de download?


tem sim, mas tem que saber trabalhar com HTML, java script.

----------


## lopesmfl

> http://177.67.208.18:8803


ola
tenho interesse em montar um servidor de filmes... meu email [email protected] ok obrigado

----------


## tiago_trb

Amigo estou com poblemão o filme em mp4 fica travando principalmente se eu deixa uma resolução meia alta liberei 15 mb de internet e mesmo assim trava o processador do pc vai la em 100%, se eu pégar a URL do filme e tocar no media player tipo
http://meuip/filmes/wp-content/uploa...obocop2014.mp4

topa de boa, mais de tentar pelo chorme ai adeus trava tudo procedor de 4 nucleo de processamento 16 gb de memoria ainda trava e 15 mb alguem tem uma solução?

----------


## jmathayde

Ola alguem sabe como fazer com que o wordpress trabalhe com dois hds , pois instalei ele reconhece mais nao rola , ele deixa o hd parado como fazer para colocar arquivos la ou ate mesmo compartilhar com a pasta www.

Gostaria de deixar o formato webm em um hd e colocar no outros os em dvx ou avi , como fazer isso ?

----------


## meganet1

> Depois de uns 2 semanas estudando e 1 semana de pratica, lhes apresento o resultado final.
> 
> PS: Não sei sobre a parte burocrática, legislação referente a Filmes... isso deixo para os mais entendidos.
> Aqui apenas compartilho um pouco do que aprendi, deixo meus 20 cents para quem quiser colocar a mão na massa.
> 
> *Caracteristicas Basicas*
> - Na pagina inicial é mostrado os últimos filmes Adicionados
> - Suporte a Categoria (gênero dos Filmes)Anexo 46928
> - Suporte a contador de visualizaçãoAnexo 46929
> ...


amigo como posso entra em contato com você? me interessei pelo servidor

----------


## wvagner

O projeto do amigo e muito bom mas tem gente que não domina o wordpress.
já montei um sistema parecido mas achei muito problemático a conversão dos filmes.
estou com um projeto q e 100% funcional converte filmes automático
tem app android próprio.
funciona com rb ou pc no mikrotik, e não tem problemas com travas não consome a banda do cliente.
contato"[email protected]

----------


## lucasfcfarias

> Nisso vc tem razao, atualmente tenho um hd de 500gb c/ 793 filmes todos em webm rodando na mesma maquina que mk-auth.
> 
> Proc amd x2 240 c/ 8gb de ram e satas de sobra hehe.
> 
> A maior vantagem que vi no mp4 é que leva menos tempo para converter se comparado ao webm, uso o any video


Amigo, como seria para colocar o server junto na mesma maquina que o mkauth, uso um i3,4gias,550hd para o mk e gostaria de colocar os filmes tb nele...para disponibilizar no servidor...
vc faz isso ou entendi errado.

----------


## JonasMT

@*lucasfcfarias*, nao faço parceiro! No forum do mk-auth voce encontra o tutorial completo  :Wink: 

Nessa sua maquina com wordpress roda tranquilo

----------


## eddy2029

Ai para os interessados eu achei um script tv online php muito bom e funcional.
Com cadastro de usuarios pagantes e retorno automático do pagseguro.
Link: http://mundophp.net/product/script-t...ico-pagseguro/

----------


## Paulo José da Silva

amigos eu montei meu servidor de filmes estar tudo bem, só que agora estou
querendo colocar seriados mais não sei qual plugin usar.

ajuda ai galera

----------


## Paulo José da Silva

ninguém....

----------


## umbradomini

Realmente o amigo foi nota 10000 neste post, há tempos eu procurava algo deste tipo .. parabéns !!! e muito obrigado pela paciência, elaboração perfeita do post e a vontade de compartilhar conhecimento ! muito obrigado

----------


## philmaster

Se você utiliza o Wordpress não use plugin utilize o recurso lista de reprodução do própio Wordpress, funciona muito bem

----------


## jardelpxn

Existe uma maneira de deixar esse servidor online? quero dizer com acesso não só pela rede local como tbm pela rede externa?

----------


## Devilarte

Será que alguém já conseguiu fazer com que esta lista seja implantada em um setup-box???

----------


## gladiadorbn

Parabéns pelo post, eu montei o servidor de filmes ta funcionando perfeitamente porém a pagina inicial ficou um pouco lenta e a pagina de login pra fazer a edição dos filmes (wp-admin do workpress) ficou muito lenta demorando em média 2min para abrir uma aba no Painel quase que impossível de fazer edição.

Gostaria de saber qual é problema de ter ficado tão lento, estou utilizando um I3, 2gb mem. com 2 HDs.

----------


## adilsonpedo

Boa noite galera, montei o server e esta funcionando perfeitamente, só que estou me deparando com um problema de falta de espaço no hd, gostaria de adicionar outro, como devo proceder?

----------


## jmathayde

> Boa noite galera, montei o server e esta funcionando perfeitamente, só que estou me deparando com um problema de falta de espaço no hd, gostaria de adicionar outro, como devo proceder?



To com o mesmo problema ja foi 1 Terra quero colocar mais 500G e nao vai , se alguem der a dica ficamos grato

----------


## VNInfo

> To com o mesmo problema ja foi 1 Terra quero colocar mais 500G e nao vai , se alguem der a dica ficamos grato


Quantos filmes você tem neste 1 Tera, porque tenho 500 filmes compilados em dois formatos por filme não ocupo nem 150 gigas. Sem contar que cliente com 512k assiste em tempo real sem qualquer carregamento ou travamento além de a página carregar perfeitamente.

Será que não estão errando na compilação não?

----------


## shadowman

legal o seu mais tenho um Server plex ele é Soft Pronto e gratuito nessa site https://www.plex.tv/

da uma olha no video :








ainda é offline ou online é so baixar o soft e instala no pc para o servidor de filme e fazer o cadastro no plex e pronto é so fica adicionando o tanto de filme q seu hd suporta.

----------


## jmathayde

Uso no formato WBEM , copilado pra velocidade de 700Kb , hoje estou com 1.605 filmes no total de 93% sobrando mixaria no HD e to apavorado nao tenho conhecimento pra adcionar outro HD ate parei de mexer pois se estragar ai fera tudo 
/dev/disk/by-uuid/40aa4144-be4a-49e5-8f98-3bfbb7b68dc4 957305492 843604952 65072164 93% 




> Quantos filmes você tem neste 1 Tera, porque tenho 500 filmes compilados em dois formatos por filme não ocupo nem 150 gigas. Sem contar que cliente com 512k assiste em tempo real sem qualquer carregamento ou travamento além de a página carregar perfeitamente.
> 
> Será que não estão errando na compilação não?

----------


## jmathayde

Mas ele pede um tal de premium bla bla , esse cara ai fica local ou remoto ?




> legal o seu mais tenho um Server plex ele é Soft Pronto e gratuito nessa site https://www.plex.tv/
> 
> da uma olha no video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sosjesus

onde eu adiciona o código html5 , sugerido por vc

video controls preload="auto" width="640" height="480" poster="url-do-poster-do-filme"> <source src="url-do-filme-webm" type='video/webm; codecs="vp8, vorbis"'> <source src="url-do-filme-mp4" type='video/mp4; codecs="avc1.42E01E, mp4a.40.2"'></video>

----------


## shadowman

é so ter um pc e instalar o software plex server https://www.plex.tv/downloads/

----------


## shadowman

ae vc posta os filme que vc tem ele é muito fácil vc cria a conta no plex para ele aparecer mais opção de edita capa e outros é gratuito o premio é opção basica q vc nao vai precisar eu usa a 3 anos 57 clientes no core i5 2 geração mais pode ser dual core 2.4ghz ou superior mais pra muita pessoas usa quad core aguenta mais uma boa opção para filmes colocar em MP4 por motivo de qualquer equipamento de vídeo ler MP4 assim o servido nao vai precisar converte online automático deixando seu servidor de filme levi sem usa quase nada dele e filme no maximo em 720p por q os filme em 1080p demora mais para responder e si os clientes assistir filme no pc parrudo aquele mais barato da loja nao vai suporte vai fica 100% de uso do processador e o seu servidor fica normal aqui ate um pc core i3 travor aquele tudo em um so em a tela e o mause pc porcaria so servi para farmácia ou facebook

----------


## shadowman

o carregamento é como si vc tive si 100mbps de internet mais so na lan offiline mais da para colocar online tambem nunca travo nem um filme aqui

----------


## shadowman

esqueça a conta premio baixa e usa é gratis o premio é coisa pequena é so ver

----------


## netline

> esqueça a conta premio baixa e usa é gratis o premio é coisa pequena é so ver


e sobre o consumo do link com o cliente?

----------


## cleversonseixas

Ja experimentou usar esse plugin Projekktor para rodar os filmes, foi o que melhor me atendeu em relação a formato dos filmes e rodar em várias plataformas. Caso queira dar uma olhada www.wifimovie.com.br

----------


## shadowman

para provedor de internet o formato melhor é filmes em mp4 com Áudio AAc tenho mais de 2100 filmes e 70 seriados aqui tudo em mp4 87% dos meus filmes são 1080p ele consegue emviar os filme direto em codifica audio e video deixando o filmes com qualidade original sem quase nada do processador mais por q mp4 AAC todos os dispositivo como celular android, tv Smart com android, xbox 360 ou xbox one, ler bem audio AAC e videos mp4 si vc usa filmes em mp4 e o audio do video for mp3 o xbox 360 e xbox one fica com audio atrasado ja testei vario formato de video e audio para q tenha maior compatibilidade para os cliente o melhor para um servidor plex foi mp4 e AAC outro fuciona tambem mais si vc usa um filme no formato MKV e audio do filme for AC3 vai fucionar mais quando um cliente acessar celular android o plex vai reconhecer q o aparelho nao suporta o formato MKV e audio AC3 ae ele vai fazer uma conversão ao vivo no seu servidor de filme plex fazendo seu processador e memoria ram trabalhar muito para manda o video compatível para o dispositivo por isso q eu optei por filmes e seriados mp4 com audio AAC tenho 45 cliente no servidor de filmes plex todos assistindo au mesmo tempo o processador nao passa de 22% a 27% de uso e memoria ram fica no 46% filmes direto sem converter nada todos com imagem original para os clientes o processador bom para o server plex para muitos cliente são os quad core tipo core 2 quad ou i3,i5,i7 com memoria acima de 6gb de ram mais para usuario solo sem finalidade de compartilha filmes e seriados para ninguém pode optar por processador dual core ou core 2 duo com memoria ram 2 ou 4 gb de ram o plex server é 100% gratuito mais faça o cadastro para usa seu login no seu servidor plex isso vai aparecer mais opção de edita.

----------


## vader

qual o procedimento juridico para usar esses servidores de filmes na pratica legalmente? algum dos colegas pode informar?

----------


## gbruza

> qual o procedimento juridico para usar esses servidores de filmes na pratica legalmente? algum dos colegas pode informar?


Boa tarde, tenho a mesma dúvida pois estou com um servidor desse prontos para usar mas ainda não implantei pois não tive tempo de pesquisar sobre como funciona para ter um serviço desse legalizado. Apesar de ainda não tem licença scm estou buscando me legalizar o mais rápido possível.

----------


## gbruza

alguém ?

----------


## offzinho

@*gbruza* você vai precisar de alguns milhões se for montar isso 100% legalizado, tem que entrar em contato com os estúdios que fez o filme e comprar os direitos dele digamos que por 1 ano. Ai você ganha o direito de fazer igual a netflix e repassar para seus clientes como um serviço pago ou gratuito.


Aqui tenho uma maquina Quad de 2.33 com 8gb ram e 6hd de 1tb, e da pra atender uns 100 clientes usando.
Repasso para meus clientes (1 mês gratuito) a R$ 7.90 ao mês e para os não clientes aqui da cidade, que usa de outro provedor (5 dias de teste) repasso a R$ 20.00 mês.

Eu não legalizei nada, apenas monte uma pagina discreta e privada, sem muitas informações igual tracker de torrent privado, onde só entra por indicação onde você libera o cadastro, que nunca terá problema com autoridades.

Servidor meu só coloco videos com qualidade 720p/1080p e tenho algumas series antigas rmz a 576p. conexão recomendada para o cliente assistir de boa e de 2mb a 4mb.

Arquivos de 500mb vai de boa com 1mb.
Arquivos de 1gb vai de boa com 1mb.
Arquivos de 2gb vai de boa com 2mb.
Arquivos de 4gb (aqueles 1080p lindão.) recomendo 4mb, com 3mb ate vai mais da umas travadinhas.

Aproveitei e deixei mais algumas informações pra você.

A brincadeira aqui rende R$ 1800,00 mês.
So que e aquela coisa, sempre tudo 100% privado e anonimo da internet. Pois da cadeia, e acredito que pode perder a licença SCM.

----------


## gbruza

> @*gbruza* você vai precisar de alguns milhões se for montar isso 100% legalizado, tem que entrar em contato com os estúdios que fez o filme e comprar os direitos dele digamos que por 1 ano. Ai você ganha o direito de fazer igual a netflix e repassar para seus clientes como um serviço pago ou gratuito.
> 
> 
> Aqui tenho uma maquina Quad de 2.33 com 8gb ram e 6hd de 1tb, e da pra atender uns 100 clientes usando.
> Repasso para meus clientes (1 mês gratuito) a R$ 7.90 ao mês e para os não clientes aqui da cidade, que usa de outro provedor (5 dias de teste) repasso a R$ 20.00 mês.
> 
> Eu não legalizei nada, apenas monte uma pagina discreta e privada, sem muitas informações igual tracker de torrent privado, onde só entra por indicação onde você libera o cadastro, que nunca terá problema com autoridades.
> 
> Servidor meu só coloco videos com qualidade 720p/1080p e tenho algumas series antigas rmz a 576p. conexão recomendada para o cliente assistir de boa e de 2mb a 4mb.
> ...


opá Obrigado..

na sua rede interna, funciona bem para os clientes ? 

eu poderia colocar um link de acesso depois que o cliente logar na área do cliente. ai é como você disse só quando ele logar que vai ter acesso.

----------


## offzinho

@*gbruza* funciona certinho, tanto interno como externo.

Eu optei por fazer um cartãozinho de visita com a url e tals, e atras vai o usuário e senha do cliente. Acho que não e bom adicionar na central do cliente pra não dar problemas no futuro, fora que o gasto pra 1000 cartãozinho ta 25,00 então nem sai caro.

----------


## gbruza

> @*gbruza* funciona certinho, tanto interno como externo.
> 
> Eu optei por fazer um cartãozinho de visita com a url e tals, e atras vai o usuário e senha do cliente. Acho que não e bom adicionar na central do cliente pra não dar problemas no futuro, fora que o gasto pra 1000 cartãozinho ta 25,00 então nem sai caro.


É uma boa ideia !!

depois se você puder me passar seu contato pra gente ir trocando algumas ideias.


boa noite

----------


## saluthiago

> Ola pessoal, montei certinho, o server consegue ate um codec para traduzir a pagina, ficou bom, faço os ups dos videos em mp4, porem não consigo dar o play pelo site, sempre da essa mensagem "_[ERROR: No URL was passed to the generic video BBCode]" alguem sabe me dizer aonde tou errando?_


Seu video nao estar emcompativel com o navegador

----------


## avatar52

"Emcompativel"? [emoji53][emoji848]

----------


## gregorypv

> "Emcompativel"? [emoji53][emoji848]


Rs

----------


## shadowman

cara na verdade nao é inlegal si o produto é seu e usa para si proprio mais pela lei é inlegal si vc usa isso para fins de ganho mais nao lliga pra isso existe mais de 100 mil serviores pelo mundo e a lei vai de direito autorais vai depender de cada pais.

----------


## shadowman

cara si vc é o cara dos milhoes ai vc vai consegui pos para consegui a lisença ate q é facio mais para para os direito autorais de cada filmes para sony, HBO, Paramunt, Netflix, Disney e outras kkkkk creio eu q vc nao tem então fica na inlegalidade mesmo.

----------


## shadowman

> @*gbruza* você vai precisar de alguns milhões se for montar isso 100% legalizado, tem que entrar em contato com os estúdios que fez o filme e comprar os direitos dele digamos que por 1 ano. Ai você ganha o direito de fazer igual a netflix e repassar para seus clientes como um serviço pago ou gratuito.
> 
> 
> Aqui tenho uma maquina Quad de 2.33 com 8gb ram e 6hd de 1tb, e da pra atender uns 100 clientes usando.
> Repasso para meus clientes (1 mês gratuito) a R$ 7.90 ao mês e para os não clientes aqui da cidade, que usa de outro provedor (5 dias de teste) repasso a R$ 20.00 mês.
> 
> Eu não legalizei nada, apenas monte uma pagina discreta e privada, sem muitas informações igual tracker de torrent privado, onde só entra por indicação onde você libera o cadastro, que nunca terá problema com autoridades.
> 
> Servidor meu só coloco videos com qualidade 720p/1080p e tenho algumas series antigas rmz a 576p. conexão recomendada para o cliente assistir de boa e de 2mb a 4mb.
> ...


é amigo 100% privado mesmo kkkkk eu tambem aqui agora nao uso jellyfin nao mais o plex por causa do gerenciamento melhor e quase 100 dos meu filmes são 1080p roda tudo liso sem tra nada tenho 300 vivo fribra mais dedquei 200 mega para o servidor 100 mega para baixar os conteudo offociais direto da netflix, disney e amazon prime mais tambem baixar os via torrent sempre em 1080p so quando o conteudo nao existe em 1080p baixa 720p ou 480p abaixo nao coloco

da uma olhada no meu servidor: http://moviehouse.ddns.net:8096
ao acesso os conteudo nao vai reproduzir pos ta restrito, mais caso queira um teste de 24horas gratis reproduzindo os conteudo é so chama no whatsapp e fala q tem interece de um teste gratis : (11) 953729394


Acesso ao servidor no navegador do console, TVs celulares e computadores ou App http://moviehouse.ddns.net:8096

usuario: fgt4539

Senha: fgt4539

baixar app para celular Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hl=pt_BR&gl=US

baixar App para TV-android ou tv-box ou android box, etc: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hl=pt_BR&gl=US

----------


## shadowman

> Depois de uns 2 semanas estudando e 1 semana de pratica, lhes apresento o resultado final.
> 
> PS: Não sei sobre a parte burocrática, legislação referente a Filmes... isso deixo para os mais entendidos.
> Aqui apenas compartilho um pouco do que aprendi, deixo meus 20 cents para quem quiser colocar a mão na massa.
> 
> *Caracteristicas Basicas*
> - Na pagina inicial é mostrado os últimos filmes Adicionados
> - Suporte a Categoria (gênero dos Filmes)Anexo 46928
> - Suporte a contador de visualizaçãoAnexo 46929
> ...


a sua ideia é boa mais fica melhor usa plex, emby ou jellyfin melhor opição eu tenho meu servidor é muito bom nao tenho problema nem um tudo no automatico o meu fuciona so fora da rede tenho 38 clientes bom

da uma olhada no meu servidor: http://moviehouse.ddns.net:8096
ao acesso os conteudo nao vai reproduzir pos ta restrito, mais caso queira um teste de 24horas gratis reproduzindo os conteudo é so chama no whatsapp e fala q tem interece de um teste gratis : (11) 953729394

Acesso ao servidor no navegador do console, TVs celulares e computadores ou App http://moviehouse.ddns.net:8096

usuario: fgt4539

Senha: fgt4539

baixar app para celular Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hl=pt_BR&gl=US

baixar App para TV-android ou tv-box ou android box, etc: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hl=pt_BR&gl=US

----------

